# Flemish portraits in the loo



## Wayne (Oct 12, 2013)

Hilarious:

15th Century Flemish Style Portraits Recreated In Airplane Lavatory | Bored Panda

What makes these particularly fun is the implicit expression of a high level of boredom, coupled with a finely tuned self-deprecating humor, fueled by a rare measure of invention.


----------



## Jack K (Oct 12, 2013)

The challenge is issued. Who will be the first PuritanBaord member to take one of these and post it here?


----------



## Peairtach (Oct 12, 2013)

Not Flemish portraits in the Lou-vre then?


----------



## Wayne (Oct 12, 2013)

well done, Richard!


----------



## Mushroom (Oct 12, 2013)

Oohh-Kaayyy....


----------



## Mushroom (Oct 12, 2013)

Flushing is Flemish, is it not?


----------



## ZackF (Oct 12, 2013)

Given the quality of most airline food, Dutch still paintings certainly wouldn't be appropriate.


----------

